# Engaged with no sex drive



## SomewhereOverTheHorizon (Aug 6, 2012)

For the past couple of weeks my fiance can not keep an erection, when we first start out its like rock hard but once we start going at it, it keeps going soft, it takes forever for him to get an erection now and it has never been like this before....what do i do??? is there something wrong or does he just have a low terestorone???


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

What age is he?


----------



## SomewhereOverTheHorizon (Aug 6, 2012)

We are both 19 years old, but when we got together this never happened. It was no problem for him to keep an erection, he went to the dr for a medical need (ADHD) and they prescribed him his medicine and when he started taking it that's when this started


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

It can happen from time to time no matter age you are. I'm 25 and sometimes happens to me. Nothing serious. 

On the other hand it could be a sign of a physical or psychological problem, and the meeds that he is taking sound like they could be the issue here if this problem started after he took them. It's not uncommon for medication to mess with you in that way. It could also decrease his sex drive.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Just what to point out that your thread title is incredibly inaccurate. It sounds like he has a very health sex drive, it's just that his new medication is having an impact on his sexual performance. Since this issue started immediately after beginning this new medication, your question seems like it would best be addressed by a medical professional.


----------



## SomewhereOverTheHorizon (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's his meds but i'm not sure, he is taking 4 different kinds, this did not happen until the day after he started takin it....I don't want to tell him to stop takin his meds because 1 is to help him sleep, 1 is to help him focus, 1 is to help with anxiety, and 1 is his ADHD...do you recommend anything that might help without him stop takin his meds? Is there anything he can eat, or do to make his erection last longer than what it does, or help him get an erection?


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

SomewhereOverTheHorizon said:


> I'm pretty sure it's his meds but i'm not sure, he is taking 4 different kinds, this did not happen until the day after he started takin it....I don't want to tell him to stop takin his meds because 1 is to help him sleep, 1 is to help him focus, 1 is to help with anxiety, and 1 is his ADHD...do you recommend anything that might help without him stop takin his meds? Is there anything he can eat, or do to make his erection last longer than what it does, or help him get an erection?


Not if it's the meeds causing this, get him back to his doctor to see if there is alternative medication that won't have the same side effects


----------



## SomewhereOverTheHorizon (Aug 6, 2012)

DDC we have told his dr about the problem and he has done nothing, telling us that his meds has no affect on that, he has taken these meds before but it was 3 years ago, even he said this has never happened to him before while he was on these meds the first time....just looking for average peoples advice on what to do if this is common or a problem that i need to worry about, or even if there is something i could do to fix it.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

SomewhereOverTheHorizon said:


> DDC we have told his dr about the problem and he has done nothing, telling us that his meds has no affect on that, he has taken these meds before but it was 3 years ago, even he said this has never happened to him before while he was on these meds the first time....just looking for average peoples advice on what to do if this is common or a problem that i need to worry about, or even if there is something i could do to fix it.


I'm now most concerned that your 19-year old fiancee is on 4 vastly different prescription drugs. Intriguing that his doctor is certain that the combination of sleeping drugs, anxiety drugs, adhd drugs, and "focus" drugs (if that's separate from the adhd) would not have an effect him. One of the possible side effects from just Adderall (a common ADHD drug) is impotence.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Somewhere,

DDC is on the right path

Look up all the meds he is on online and look at what the side effects can be 

If any of these are new drugs, look at that one closesly (did the Dr. change from one drug to another for the ADHD for example)


----------

